# FET medications



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

Hello peeps,


I'm doing my last ever cycle with my first ever FET at Reprofit in September. Just wondering what medications you are prescribed.


I'm taking microgynon 30 (since june) until 17th August then I start estrofem 2mg three times daily, Aspirin 75mg once daily and prednisolone 10mg daily. The from 2nd September I will start crinone 8% gel once daily.


    for sucess finally.


good luck to ll going for FET  xx


Mands x


----------



## missl73 (Mar 12, 2018)

Hi Mands

Each clinic is different by the looks of things. I took Synarel from day 1 for down regulation. Then Progynova 2mg 3 x a day, plus 1000iu vitamin E and 75mg aspirin this cycle (to try and help my lining along and it’s made literally zero difference). Once thick enough I’m on 2 cyclogest a day and prontogest intramuscular progesterone injections. My biggest learning from my last FET was make sure they test your progesterone levels before transfer, last time mine were extremely low (I only took cyclogest last cycle) and I’m certain it’s why my embryo didn’t implant and is why I’m on the injections instead this time. Good luck to you!! When do you expect to transfer? Xx


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

Hello Miss173


My transfer date is set for 10th September.
Last time with fresh transfer I was on same meds minus prednisolone and developed a nice triple lining. I guess I won't know until my scan on 3th August weateher I need to add more.


what should progesterone levels be? 


Thanks, Mands xx


----------



## missl73 (Mar 12, 2018)

I’ve only ever had progesterone level problems with frozen transfers, on fresh it has always been fine because all the follicles they’ve taken eggs from release progesterone so your levels are usually high from that and cyclogest is enough. Similarly, my lining has always been thicker on a fresh cycle as well, triple layered for both, but the different drug protocol for a FET can cause you to respond differently so don’t expect it to be identical because the process is different. For a FET my clinic wants you to have a level of >50nmol/L on the day of transfer (most of the scientific studies I’ve read suggest <30nmol/L is where it’s really problematic - last time mine was only 19 when my cycle failed).


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

My fresh cycle was a DE cycle so on same meds hopefully  i'll be okay.

Thanks for your advice for an old timer like me. Things have moved on so much since I was trying in my 20's and now 39  

[/size]Mands xx [size=78%]


----------



## Pucca2018 (Oct 22, 2018)

Hi Mands,

It's interesting how medication prescriptions differ from clinic to clinic. I took Buserelin injections for the downreg. I am now on Evorel patches x2 every other day, lubion injections once a day, zumenon 2mg tablets three times a day and 2x utrogestan pessaries twice a day.

I wish you all the best with your FET!

x


----------



## katkat2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi pucca, what dosage are the evorel patches? If I went ahead with my own fet i was thinking of asking for these as my lining doesn't grow on tablets. What is Simenon?


----------

